# Strymon Timeline shipping



## decasta (Mar 22, 2011)

hey there!

just wondering, has anyone ordered the timeline straight from them? if so, how much did it cost in total to get it your door (with shipping, duties and what not)?

been debating if i should get it used to avoid the long wait, or if i should buy it new to get the warranty and to get it... well... brand spankin' new.

thanks!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered an El Capistan from them and it was $30 to ship it to Ottawa. I'm guessing the Timeliness would cost a bit more than that.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I got billed 70$ of brokerage for my Timeline on top of the shipping.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

$575 Can all in.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

zurn said:


> I got billed 70$ of brokerage for my Timeline on top of the shipping.


That sucks. No brokerage on my El Capistan.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

captainbrew said:


> That sucks. No brokerage on my El Capistan.


And I ended up selling the TL and bying a couple pedals and a amp with the money.


----------



## Twanger (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Twanger (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

zurn said:


> I got billed 70$ of brokerage for my Timeline on top of the shipping.


Are you sure they where brokerage fees and not Canadian sales tax?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Are you sure they where brokerage fees and not Canadian sales tax?


Yeah it was tax sorry.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I just received a used MXR pedal from the states and the broker fee (not taxes) from UPS was $40. I'll never order anything that ships UPS again. UPS Sucks!


----------



## decasta (Mar 22, 2011)

So in short, would it be better just to buy used?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

decasta said:


> So in short, would it be better just to buy used?


IMO yes. If you watch the Gear Page you'll see them regularly for $550 shipped but I saw one last week go for $475. Patience is the key.


----------



## Twanger (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

guys....there is no way to avoid taxes on items brought in.

expect to ALWAYS pay gst/pst/hst/whatever applies to your province.

the only thing we can avoid is bokerage fees. do not get them confused with eachother, as they are very different things.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

blam said:


> guys....there is no way to avoid taxes on items brought in.expect to ALWAYS pay gst/pst/hst/whatever applies to your province.the only thing we can avoid is bokerage fees. do not get them confused with eachother, as they are very different things.


I agree. I don't mind the Tax but the brokerage sucks.


----------



## Twanger (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Never buy from the USA unless they ship using the post office- USPS.

No brokerage fees and sometimes, especially smaller items, they forget to charge tax. UPS and other couriers kill the deal with brokerage fees. USPS is max $5.

I would buy the TL new so you get the warranty.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

Ordered mine from 30th street guitars nyc. They didn't charge me that much for shipping as I recall. I also specified usps... as I know ups all too well. Usps didn't charge me anything on top of the shipping as I recall... but it was a year ago. 

Funny story. I remarked to my wife that I wasn't sure when it was going to arrive. She told me that she saw the postal delivery truck on our street as we spoke. I stepped out to check and see the driver returning to his truck with a box in his hand. He was trying to deliver it a couple doors down... but it wasn't for them.I said "is that for me?"... he sternly said... "no it's not for you." I asked "is it from 30th street guitars?"... He didn't even look down and said "no it's not!". Then he actually checked the package and said "uh... sorry, it is for you!"The house # directly on the box was off by a digit on the outer mailing sticker placed on it. Who knows where it would have ended up if I hadn't been there to catvh him!

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Got mine last week direct from Strymon ! got dinged 60 bucks in tax so not that bad !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

